# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  My thread needs approval

## MACKATTACK

I out a lot of time and effort into writing my first thread. It said it needed approval by a moderator. Can someone please approve it!!

----------


## almostgone

Done. It has been moved to the link below since it is more training related. Welcome!  :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/workout-tr...lly-first.html

----------

